# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Вопрос о вопросах

## Олег Рассиев

Харе Кришна, мои поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
В одной из лекций говорилось, что до того, как человек достигнет определенного духовного уровня, у него естественно возникают сомнения - по поводу философии, практики и т.д. На данном этапе это нормально, так как сомнение - одна из функций разума. Правильное  отношение к сомнениям - пытаться их разрешить, задавая вопросы знающему человеку. Мой вопрос: все ли вопросы можно озвучивать публично, как например, на этом сайте, или некоторые из них лучше задавать в личных беседах, чтобы мои сомнения не стали сомнениями кого-то другого.
Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Любой вопрос (кроме личного) можно рассматривать в публичном пространсве, если это делать квалифицированно. Если высок риск общественных беспокойств по каким-то вопросам, то лучше это обсуждать в личных беседах.

----------

